
L(earn) your dream job. Guaranteed - erikarrabal
&quot;Choose what you want to learn, when you want to learn it, with educators and employers competing for you. Job offer, promotion, bonus, or raise guaranteed.&quot;<p>Here&#x27;s the website: Wunderbal.com<p>It&#x27;s definitely an interesting concept. I&#x27;m still on the fence though and trying to get some more info.<p>What does everyone think the service is about? What&#x27;s compelling and different? Does that difference matter? Is anyone convinced to try this service?
======
nathanaldensr
Your marketing intro begs the question: Why are they competing over you? If
you don't have any skills or experience to bring to the table initially, why
would they make an investment in you?

The current trend is for most companies to shy away from training people
because the risk of those people jumping ship for higher salaries is too
great.

Other than that, I'm not sure what you're actually proposing. Perhaps you
could be clearer.

~~~
erikarrabal
Hey Nathan,

Thanks for the straight-forward feedback, I agree 110%.

The exact opposite is true, so it looks like we need to clear up our copy and
value proposition.

The goal is to close the "skills gap" that is plaguing the workplace today.
Students of all ages, education levels, and professional backgrounds can learn
professional skills that are in demand.

Employers can post a job listing, and select relevant skills or courses from
our curriculum library (or create their own courses) as perquisites for
applicants. Thus, your job opening only receives highly-qualified applicants
that have completed training BEFORE being hired.

Does that clear things up or do you still have questions?

Warm Regards, Erik Arrabal Founder | Wunderbal

